# id this peacock



## guti9512 (Feb 21, 2011)

http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g419/kevinguti9512/photo.jpg[/url


----------



## guti9512 (Feb 21, 2011)

can someone please help me id this peacock


----------



## canlax (Aug 9, 2010)

looks like aulonocara rubescens to me (common names include Ruby Red, German Red...etc.) they are all basically line bred variations of aulonocara stuartgranti


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1377
--
Paul


----------

